# Cannister -vs- HOB filters



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Need honest oponions here....

I have a new 125 gallon tank and need to know:

- what cannister only you would use.
- waht combo cannister/HOB filters you would use

I'd like to stay within a budget of $200


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Be prepared to be dissapointed, with a tank that size people are going to recommend multiple cannister. You'll blow your budget easily.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Single Eheim Classic cannister stuffed with pot scrubbers and a sponge prefilter on the intake so you rarely, if every, have to crack it open. See them here. More than enough biofiltration. You don't need a lot of gph for that.

Then you'd have enough left over to add 2 AC70's. See them here. These would provide mechanical filtration and circulation and even more biofiltration depending on how you add media. See this article for tips on modifying them.

Many possibilities. This is just one.

I don't know of any cannister that I'd recommend as an only filter. Can be done successfully though. I just like the combo solutions better.

HTH


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

The only canister I'd recomend as only filtration is the FX5 or eheims large series...


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

If I read you right, the question you're really asking is what filtration would you recommend for a 125 gallon tank for under $200?

In that case, if I had only $200 bucks, I'd shop online and get an Eheim classic 2217 (with the kit included) and one Aquaclear 100.

Eheim 2217 -- $120
AC 110 -- $64

That's certainly not "overfiltered", but you at least have good mechanical filtration and good bio filtration with the Eheim. Then, if you want to add later down the road, that's always an option. Other canisters would work fine, but if you get the kit, the media is included.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

You could get a pair of Odyssea CS4 canisters for under $200, they are decent and quiet, you can get them from aquatraders.com or ebay. 
You could also get a pair of viaqua 750s, very large and good canister for a bit more from marinedepot.com.


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

One FX5 would probably be enough. You can get them for under $200 on Ebay. ...Or there is an LFS up here in Wisconsin that sells 'em for $179.99 if you feel like driving. You still have to buy biological media though, although you could use cheapo potscrubbers like mentioned above.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

My opinion isâ€¦

The two biggest advantages to canisters are:
1. The can function silently
2. They remove clutter from the lip of the tank

By combining canisters and HOBs both of these advantages are nullified by the HOBâ€¦

Sure canisters can be more effective at bio-filtration, but in many years of fish keeping Iâ€™ve never had a problem establishing proper bio-filtration (at least not since I learned the how it works).

I vote you either increase your budget and go with 2~3 quality canisters or buy 3 AC110s and a 12 pack (beer if over 21, juice if under  )


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm running two Penguin Bio-Wheel 350's and a Magnum 350 Canister. Just picked up the Magnum 350 today, mainly as water polishing. The Bio-Wheels we're 26.99 each at PetsMart via a PetsMart.com online price match. The Canister was 69.99 at PetsMart, price matched the same way. All three we're under $200 total.


----------



## firebird68 (Jan 4, 2008)

So many options....

Thanks to all for helping me out on this.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm pushing about 1050 GPH, and for under $200 to boot :thumb:


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

My advice would be to stay away from Magnum canisters. Absolute junk. Unless of course you'd like to buy my lovely H.O.T. Magnum pro system. $35!
Canister + bio-wheel in one!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Cich of it all said:


> My advice would be to stay away from Magnum canisters. Absolute junk.


I couldn't disagree more 

I have had 3 Mag 350s for 3~5 years each and they work wonderful for me...

They do have a smaller media capacity, so if your looking for bio-filtration they are not a good choice... but there is more to filtration than bio-filtration...

The micron cartridges work amazingly well and if you put a 'cloth' sleeve around them they can last many many months without maintenance.

If you have enough water movement in your tank as well as enough bio-filtration... but your water still has very small floaties... then the Magnum 350 is a great way to remove them for a (comparably) great price!


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

:wink: Choices are endless (single or combo) and will always be subjective as you probably already noticed. One members passion will be anothers poison. Will you keep large, messy fish? Will you tend to overstock? Will you need maximum turnover & water movement? Just a few things to ponder. Personally, I prefer a combo setup. Both for redundancy & separation of duties. (mech, bio ect.) You don't have to spend a fortune to start out. You can always add & or upgrade as time progresses. There are a number of moderately priced combos that will suffice till you can reach for that "ROLLS ROYCE" dream setup. (I'm still savin') Find a setup that works for your situation. Mine is adequate but it could be better. For now, it'll have to do! Good luck. "T"


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

gherlevi, do you know somewhere i can get a 2217 for 120??? i havnt been able to find anything cheaper than 149 (drsfostersmith)

thanks!


----------



## gre (Mar 12, 2007)

IMO I would put 3 Rena xp3 canister filters and 2 powerheads. Put a powerhead on each end have them on timers to run opposite of each other throughout the day. IMO I am not a HOB filter fan.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

HONDO said:


> gherlevi, do you know somewhere i can get a 2217 for 120??? i havnt been able to find anything cheaper than 149 (drsfostersmith)
> 
> thanks!


thatfishplace.com sells em for 127 + shipping
petsmart sells em for 134 shipped (10% off right now applied in your cart)

if you order all from petsmart that would leave room for 2penguin 350's at under 30 a piece, so under 200 shipped for everything you need including media.

btw your getting such varied responses because partly because of brand loyalty but also because you never said what you were going to put in this 125.

if you cram it full of as many mbuna as you can with no plants your going to need alot more filtration than a lightly stocked planted tank.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

prov356 said:


> Single Eheim Classic cannister stuffed with pot scrubbers and a sponge prefilter on the intake so you rarely, if every, have to crack it open. See them here. More than enough biofiltration. You don't need a lot of gph for that.
> 
> Then you'd have enough left over to add 2 AC70's. See them here. These would provide mechanical filtration and circulation and even more biofiltration depending on how you add media. See this article for tips on modifying them.
> 
> ...


I like the combo and redundancy....however, my AC 70 don't even fit on my 90 due to the width of the trim. I'm thinking they probably wouldn't fit on the 120 either for the same reason. If they do, then great. Might want to try a test fit before you buy any.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

thanks jcushing


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I've normally compared prices on Big Al's or Drs Foster Smith for whatever equipment I purchase. I can't remember the last time I bought somethign from a "big box" pet store. My local fish store is also wonderfully stocked with healthy fish and cheaper deals on equipment, so that's a plus.


----------

